# πούσι = fog, mist | (layer of) dry pine needles



## nickel (Aug 22, 2011)

Πούσι δεν είναι μόνο η ομίχλη. Πούσι είναι και το στρώμα που δημιουργούν οι ξερές πευκοβελόνες που πέφτουν κάτω από τα δέντρα, συνήθως στον πληθυντικό, *πούσια*.

Υπάρχει (η δεύτερη σημασία) στο Wiktionary:
*πούσι* ουδέτερο
1 αχλή, καταχνιά, ομίχλη
2 οι ξερές πευκοβελόνες

Υπάρχει επίσης στο ΠαπΛεξ, το ΝΕΛ και το Μείζον. Λείπει από ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ.


----------



## pshleas (Aug 29, 2011)

Εξ ου και η γνωστή παραλία Βρωμοπούσι -αλλιώς dirty pussy- στην νοτιοανατολική Αττική.


----------

